# Qt4 update

## dtmaster

Ich wollte bei mir QT4 updaten auf 4.7.3

Geht das im laufenden kde system nicht? irgendwie blocken die sich gegenseitig.

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.3 [4.7.2-r1] USE="exceptions glib iconv jit qt3support ssl (-aqua) -debug -optimized-qmake -pch -private-headers" 208,652 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.3 [4.7.2] USE="exceptions iconv jit (-aqua) -debug -pch -private-headers" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.3)                                                                             

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.3 [4.7.2] USE="exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.3)                                                                               

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.3 [4.7.2] USE="exceptions iconv mysql qt3support sqlite (-aqua) -debug (-firebird) -freetds -odbc -pch -postgres" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.3)                                                                                

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.3 [4.7.2] USE="(-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.3)                                                                        

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.3 [4.7.2] USE="exceptions iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.3)                                                                               

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.3 [4.7.2] USE="accessibility cups dbus exceptions glib mng qt3support tiff (-aqua) -debug -egl -gtkstyle -nas -nis -pch -private-headers -raster -trace -xinerama" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.3)                                                                                

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.3 [4.7.2] USE="accessibility exceptions kde (-aqua) -debug -pch -phonon" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.3)                                                                         

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.3 [4.7.2] USE="accessibility exceptions iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.3)                                                                                

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.3 [4.7.2] USE="exceptions qt3support (-aqua) -debug -egl -pch" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.3)                                                                             

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.7.3 [4.7.2] USE="exceptions iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.7.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.7.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.3)                                                                         

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.3 [4.7.2] USE="dbus exceptions jit kde (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.3)                                                                             

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.3 [4.7.2-r1] USE="exceptions qt3support (-aqua) -debug -pch -private-headers -webkit" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.2)                                                                                                                                                                                                

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.2)                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.7.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.7.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.2)                                                                                                                                                                                                                

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.2)                                                                                                                                                                                              

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.2)                                                                                                                                                                                                                      

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.2)                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.2)                                                                                                                                                                                  

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.2)                                                                                                                                                                                                

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.2)                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.2)                                                                                                                                                                                          

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.7.2)                                                                                                                                                                                                               

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.2)                                                                                                                                                                                              

Total: 13 packages (13 upgrades), Size of downloads: 208,652 kB

Conflict: 23 blocks

```

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> Ich wollte bei mir QT4 updaten auf 4.7.3
> 
> Geht das im laufenden kde system nicht? irgendwie blocken die sich gegenseitig. 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Warum nicht? , wenn ich das richtig sehe solltest du nur Enter drücken müssen... :Wink: 

Ansonsten ist es aber eventuell auch besser sie vorher zu deinstallieren 

```
emerge -avC $(qlist -I -C x11-libs/qt-)
```

und sie dann neu mergen lassen.

----------

## dtmaster

Kann ich die im gestarteten kde einfach so deinstallieren?

Braucht kde die nicht?

----------

## Josef.95

Ich würde es auf enem tty Terminal (ohne X) machen. Es mag sein das KDE nicht gleich abstürzt wenn du die Qt libs deinstallierst, aber gross arbeiten wirst du ohne QT mit KDE sicher nicht.

Sprich mach es besser ohne laufendes KDE

----------

## franzf

Es sollten erst Probleme auftreten, wenn du ein Programm neu starten willst.

Wenn du weißt, was während dem Update alles erledigt werden soll, startest du die Programme (so sie denn Qt brauchen), denn laufende Programme sind von Inkompatibilitäten NICHT betroffen!

Ich kann mit krunner kde-Programme nicht starten, die bereits aktualisiert wurden (z.B. kwrite), aber über xterm/konsole gehts.

----------

